

China's Hackers Take the Weekend Off - mehrshad
http://www.sfgate.com/news/world/article/Chinese-hackers-seen-as-increasingly-professional-4304979.php

======
adlpz
Off-topic, but it's weird when they leave internal notes on the final article.
As in the image footnote: "JAPAN OUT, MANDATORY CREDIT, NO LICENSING IN CHINA,
HONG KONG, JAPAN, SOUTH KOREA AND FRANCE".

